# Memorial stone



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss- a big hug from me!!
You could get a grave stone, or a wooden or metal plaque. It could say the horse's name, birth and date and a small sentence or so to describe him, or your feelings now e.g 'loved life from beginning to end'. You could also add one of his horse shoes
Remember to keep the bed looked after, maybe plant his favourite food there if possible (e.g cow parlsey) 
Once again, Sorry for your loss. Hugs from me


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for your ideas and also thank you for the kind words. It helps to know others understand how hard and painful it is.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

If you ever need a chat feel free to give me a shout


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I lost a very special horse friend too, you just need to let all your feelings out sometimes


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks. Sometimes I think you do need to talk with someone. Today is the first day that I went back to the barn since i lost Chico. My husband has been taking care of my other horse. It was hard but i did better than I thought I could. I just concentrated on taking care of Rocky. After I went up the hill to where Chico is burried. We made a basket with things we got from places we had ridden together. It still looks good. My husband is making a cross and I am lookin into a stone or something. Also I plan to plant something in his honor this spring.
It is so hard to know that I'll never see him again. I just have to remember that I was so lucky to have had Chico in my life. Thanks for letting me ramble on.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done for going up to the yard 
Remember, Chico may not be there in front of your eyes, but his soul lives on inside you for as long as you want


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

thats a great idea when we lost our older gelding and my moms gelding i made a wood sign with the three horses we lost and my dog we put down we are going to put it in the barn. over my QHs geldings stall that has been with every horse weve ever owned.

im sorry for your lost. if you ever want to talk feel free to message me.


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

LadyNeigh said:


> Well done for going up to the yard
> Remember, Chico may not be there in front of your eyes, but his soul lives on inside you for as long as you want


 then his soul will live on inside me forever. Thanks


----------

